# Sunnyside Wed AM 04/04/07



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Alright, who else is keen for an early AM launch at Sunnyside this coming Wednesday? Weather looks to me like it'll accommodate. Warm temp, high tide just after 6AM. Doesn't look like I'll get out again until then and that looks like the first opportunity worth taking that I can take advantage of.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## dave_ (Jan 23, 2007)

that sounds good. my car will be (hopefully) back from the mechanic by then, and i'm itching to get out on the water! would be good to meet a few more folk from the forum.

dave


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

er, you mean tomorrow or the 4th?

Tomorrow I have to be Altona by 8am so I'm out.

Next week, magig 8 ball says too early to tell.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

heya 5th ... will be heading up to Lake Mulwala  wed nite so im a no-goer


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

yeah I did mean this morning, but the weather didn't look right. I was going to mention that here last night but plum forgot :-/


----------



## dave_ (Jan 23, 2007)

i couldnt make it either. ah well - maybe on the weekend...


----------

